# How much should I be feeding my puppy?



## musapan (Jul 10, 2009)

I haven't had a puppy in a very, very long time. (17 years!) I wanted the opinions of you guys... How much (in cups) should I be feeding my new pup?

She's a 24 pound, 4 month old Border Collie/Basenji mix. I just got her yesterday, so we're weaning her onto Acana (grasslands) from Natural Balance; I'm feeding her a half-cup in the morning, and a half-cup in the evening, plus a spoonful of Wellness wet food mixed in. Is this enough for her? Everything I'm finding, based on her weight and what brand I'm feeding her, says this is right, but I feel like it's so little. Should I be feeding more?


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

That seems a little low to me. At 4 months Gally was about 18 lbs with an expected adult weight of around 25-27lbs. He got about 1.75-2 cups of Acana (ranchlands) per day at 4 months. We gradually reduced that amount after his major growth period ended around 6 months so he was getting 1 cup at a year old.

I plugged your puppies weight into a few different calculators with the kcal/cup of Acana grassland and got numbers from 1.8-2.5 cups per day. Puppies need more protein and calories per day than adults do so make sure you are using a calculator that factors in a puppies growth needs. I know Acana grassland only has feeding instructions for adults even though it's an ALS food.

Over the next week you can note if she is gaining weight at a gradual amount as a puppy should or if she is getting too large around the middle or losing weight and adjust as needed.


----------



## musapan (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks so much for the info! Alright, I think I'm going to be doing 2 cups a day for now, and see how she does on that. I have to also keep reminding myself that unlike older pups, she's still growing, and she's also burning off tons of calories through exercise. XD


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Isn't the rule to feed 2-4 month old pups 4x a day, 4-6 month old pups 3x a day and see if they are okay on 2x a day after that until a year old? Feeding more than the GIT can handle at a time is a common cause of soft poop.


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

Good point Kathyy. At 4 months we moved Gally from 4 feedings to 3 feedings a day since they are eating so much at this age compared to their size.


----------



## musapan (Jul 10, 2009)

All right, should I still feed 2 cups a day, but spread it out over 4 feedings?


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

That's right. So 1/2 cup per feed.


----------



## musapan (Jul 10, 2009)

Thank you guys so much, that's why I love this forum! You guys ease all of my dog and puppy stress. =w= The only puppy I've ever had, I was 8 years old when we got her, so I had nothing to do with the feeding, and my mom knew nothing about puppy care, so she just filled up a huge bowl with food and let the pup eat whenever she wanted. When I grew up and moved out, I adopted a 6 year old after the death of my first doggie, so I was just feeding him twice a day. :3 Thank you guys for all the advice!


----------



## krisgil88 (Apr 24, 2012)

Acana has info on their website regarding how much a puppy should be eating, but I'm not sure how accurate it is and would like to compare it. Where did you find the food calculator? I'm feeding Acana Wild Prairie to my 30 pound 5 month old and I'm not sure he is getting enough. I'm giving him approx 2 3/4 cups a day, divided in either two or three meals. According to the website, 3-6 month old pups should be eating 1.5 times the amount listed for their weight. I was told by the people at Acana not to feed the grasslands or ranchlands to large breed puppies until 18 months due to the higher calcium amounts in those two foods. It can increase the risk for hip dysplasia.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Just as a compare - our 6 m/o 13 lbs doxie mix gets 3/4 cup chicken soup for the puppy lovers soul (could they give that a more stupid name?) a day, sometimes with a spoonful of wet food+water "gravy" at dinner time. He's stocky, but thin and muscular. Based on that, I'd think your pup would probably need more than 1c/day.


----------

